# Nvida Titan X: Neues Topmodell für 1.200 Dollar vorgestellt



## MichaelBonke (22. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvida Titan X: Neues Topmodell für 1.200 Dollar vorgestellt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nvida Titan X: Neues Topmodell für 1.200 Dollar vorgestellt


----------



## Sanador (22. Juli 2016)

Zuzüglich der 19% Mehrwertsteuer und des schwachen Euros wird de neue Titan X bei uns vermutlich schlappe 1500 Euro kosten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Juli 2016)

Ja, nein. Die GTX 1080 reicht mir wohl erstmal ein kleines Weilchen. Aber wer hat, der hat. Oder so.


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön, dann kommt wohl bald die, fast gleich starke, 1080Ti, welche für €1100 ein relatives Schnäppchen sein wird.
Ich glaube, da werde ich dann einfach zuschlagen.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2016)

Das ist mir dann doch ein "bisschen" zu teuer. Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass in absehbarer Zeit mal die eine oder andere GTX 1080 unter 600 Euro kosten wird. Ansonsten wird's bei mir evtl. doch nur ne übertaktete 1070.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2016)

Ich bleibe bei Karten bis 250 Euro und Full HD Gaming ... ;P


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Die Karte kostet soviel wie 80% der Gamer für ein Komplettsystem bezahlen. Halleluja.

Und wer dann dazu noch so komplett verrückt ist und die 2400 USD für 2 Karten bezahlt hat muß dann noch extra für die Brücke Geld berappen ? Hackt es bei Nvidia ? Das ist echt kleinlich.

In der aktuellen Situation hieße das ja rund 1400-1500 EUR für 1 Karte. Wären rund 3000 EUR für 2 Karten und dann nochmal 40 EUR für die Brücke. Früher bekam man für das Geld ein komplettes Highend-System.

Bei der Preisklasse könnte ich erwarten dieses Bauteil gratis dazu zu bekommen.


----------



## Batze (22. Juli 2016)

Supi, und dann hab ich mein Lieblings Spiel, natürlich wie es Heute so ist als miserablen Konsolenport mit abgespeckter Grafik und habe eventuell Glück das es per eingebautem nicht Ausschaltbarem Look gerade mal so auf 60 fps läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Situation hieße das ja rund 1400-1500 EUR für 1 Karte. Wären rund 3000 EUR für 2 Karten und dann nochmal 40 EUR für die Brücke. Früher bekam man für das Geld ein komplettes Highend-System.


 Erstens bekommst du auch heute davon ein komplettes HighEnd-System, und zweitens: die letzten Titans hast du scheinbar im Tiefschlaf verpennt ^^    auch die kosteten 1000-1200€, und brachten dabei nicht mal mehr als eine 500-600€-Karte, zumindest in Games....  die Ttitans sind nur für "irre" Gamer oder eben für professionelle Anwendungen gedacht, wo manches Detail der Technik einen Vorteil bringen kann, zB die 12GB RAM, die bei gewissen Renderaufgaben wichtig sein können. 




> Bei der Preisklasse könnte ich erwarten dieses Bauteil gratis dazu zu bekommen.


 das ist in der Tat seltsam, aber vlt kann die Brücke ja mehr als eine normale Brücke und kostet halt in der Herstellung wirklich relevant viel?


----------



## Shotay3 (22. Juli 2016)

Hmmmm.... für Videobearbeitung wär das Ding schon echt lecker


----------



## Batze (22. Juli 2016)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Hmmmm.... für Videobearbeitung wär das Ding schon echt lecker


Nein, da gibt es spezielle Profi Karten für die ganz speziell auf Videoschnitt zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## Shotay3 (22. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es spezielle Profi Karten für die ganz speziell auf Videoschnitt zugeschnitten sind.



Doch, es wäre trotzdem lecker zur Videobearbeitung. Genug CUDA Kerne sind vorhanden, die 12GB GDDR5 tun auch ihre Sache bei. Mir ist klar das es für solche anliegen auch die Quadro Karten gerne zum Zuge kommen, oder sogar Videohersteller á la RED und ich glaube sogar ARRI eigene Hardware-Lösungen vorallem für ihren Kamerasupport gebracht haben. Aber dennoch darfst du mir glauben, ich habe auf beiden Systemen gearbeitet (GTX und Quadro), und die Leistung solcher starker GTX Karten ist dabei nicht zu unterschätzen. Bet my ass, die Titan X würde selbst den größten Quadro's Konkurrenz machen. Ich komme aus der Branche 

Willst du allerdings eine Renderfarm aufbauen, wie sie Pixar oder ähnliche Studio's nutzen, ja dann würde ich ne Renderfarm auf Basis von Quadro aufbauen. In sofern gebe ich dir Recht, aber davon ist hier ja gerade nicht die Rede.


----------



## OField (22. Juli 2016)

Nur 1200€ !?  Dann verkauf ich mal eben mein Auto.


----------



## Hlinus (22. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei Karten bis 250 Euro und Full HD Gaming ... ;P



Na dann viel spaß damit


----------



## Batze (22. Juli 2016)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Doch, es wäre trotzdem lecker zur Videobearbeitung. Genug CUDA Kerne sind vorhanden, die 12GB GDDR5 tun auch ihre Sache bei. Mir ist klar das es für solche anliegen auch die Quadro Karten gerne zum Zuge kommen, oder sogar Videohersteller á la RED und ich glaube sogar ARRI eigene Hardware-Lösungen vorallem für ihren Kamerasupport gebracht haben. Aber dennoch darfst du mir glauben, ich habe auf beiden Systemen gearbeitet (GTX und Quadro), und die Leistung solcher starker GTX Karten ist dabei nicht zu unterschätzen. Bet my ass, die Titan X würde selbst den größten Quadro's Konkurrenz machen. Ich komme aus der Branche
> 
> Willst du allerdings eine Renderfarm aufbauen, wie sie Pixar oder ähnliche Studio's nutzen, ja dann würde ich ne Renderfarm auf Basis von Quadro aufbauen. In sofern gebe ich dir Recht, aber davon ist hier ja gerade nicht die Rede.



Da hast du natürlich recht, und eine Quadro kann sich erst recht niemand leisten im Home Bereich.


----------



## Van83 (22. Juli 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Nur 1200€ !?  Dann verkauf ich mal eben mein Auto.



Dann bräuchtest du aber weitere 1100€


----------



## 4C4B (22. Juli 2016)

Geil ich freu mich und ich habe das Geld schon am Start ohne das es weh tut! Hoffentlich schafft die dann 60 FPS in 4K!


----------



## AC3 (22. Juli 2016)

das teil ist mir trotz einem relativ guten gehalt zu teuer.
als gelegenheitsspieler (eher herbst/winter), werde ich mir eine 1060 oder 480 holen.

mit der it habe ich beruflich zu tun... und zu hause will ich davon nichts sehen. 



> Nein, da gibt es spezielle Profi Karten für die ganz speziell auf Videoschnitt zugeschnitten sind.



die beschleunigen nur die vorschau. gerendert wird immer über die cpu.
mitunter sind auch nicht alle effekte über die gpu renderbar.

PS
die renderzeit ist projekt/cpu abhängig.
gpus beschleunigen in dem fall den workflow.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Als PC-Masterracler nur eine Geforce 1060 holen sich aber über die Performance von PS 4 und One beschweren ?? Atom-ROFL


----------



## Alisis1990 (22. Juli 2016)

Naja ist immer eine Frage des kosten nutzen Faktors. Wer nur dieses eine Hobby betreibt, mag das Geld ausgeben .

Ich bin seid 20 Jahren modellflieger ... da kostet ein Modell auch gerne mal 2000€. Die gebe ich dafür auch aus.

Warum solls also nicht genug geben die soviel Geld für Hardware hergeben ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Eben. Alles eine Frage der Prioritäten. Der eine kauft sich nur einen Fiesta sammelt aber Antiquitäten, der andere kauft sich einen großen Audi und hat Ikea-Möbel in der Wohnung. Von daher jeder nach seinem Gusto.


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Als PC-Masterracler nur eine Geforce 1060 holen sich aber über die Performance von PS 4 und One beschweren ?? Atom-ROFL



Du musst aber zugeben, dass eine RX480 oder GTX1060 völlig ausreichen, um FullHD@High (das nunmal angepeilte Ziel der Spieleentwickler) überflüssig zu spielen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Bei so einem wie AC3 hätte ich jetzt eher eine 1080 OC erwartet. Aber keine 1060.


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2016)

Hehe, man muss ja nicht immer gleich mit Cannelloni auf Spätzle schießen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Och die macht aber schöne große Löcher.   Hab mir ja auch eine 1070 OC geholt.


----------



## svd (22. Juli 2016)

Bei einem schnellen Monitor macht's ja Sinn.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Jepp 144 hz, oc bis 180 hz.   Übrigens läuft The Division bei 1080p und Einstellungen auf Anschlag mit rund 50-60 FPS, stellenweise auch mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp 144 hz, oc bis 180 hz.   Übrigens läuft The Division bei 1080p und Einstellungen auf Anschlag mit rund 50-60 FPS, stellenweise auch mehr.


 Hast du eigentlich jetzt auch G-Sync? Wenn ja, dann musst du das normale VSync abstellen


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Jepp GSync. Also Vsync prinzipiell deaktivieren???


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp GSync. Also Vsync prinzipiell deaktivieren???


 ja, sonst arbeitet GSync gar nicht. Beides gleichzeitig anzumachen wäre ja doppelt gemoppelt: Vsync "synct" das Bild auf den vorhandenen Hz-Wert des Monitors, zB bei 144Hz schafft die Grafikkarte zB 80 FPS, dann wird auf 77 FPS "gebremst", weil 2x 77Hz = 144 sind. Und erst dann käme GSync, würde aber nix mehr ändern können, außer den Hz-Wert auf 77 zu setzen. GSSync aber würde bei 80 FPS den Monitor auf 80 Hz. Dh. V-sync passt die FPS an den Monitor an, das sind dann im Zweifel immer am Ende WENIGER FPS. GSync aber passt den Monitor an die vorhandenen FPS an.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2016)

Hab mal in den Treibereinstellungen nachgesehen. Da steht unter Monitortechnologie Gsync. Aber bei Vertikale Synchronisation ein. Oder muß ich das "ein" ändern ?


----------



## AC3 (22. Juli 2016)

> Zitat von *MichaelG*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die leistung einer ps4/x1 erreicht man zum teil sogar schon mit einer 750ti.
in einem spiel wie GTA V zum beispiel.
oder auch beinahe in witcher 3.

eine 1060 ist einer ps4/x1 bei gleicher qualitätseinstellung (in etwa medium) haus hoch überlegen.
da gibt es überhaupt keine diskussion darüber. das ist glasklar.

die 1060 schaufelt laut test bei gleicher qualitätseinstellung (+auflösung) etwa die dreifache framerate als eine x1/ps4.
die 1060 entspricht in etwa einer 980 nur eben mit 6GB vram statt 4GB.


----------



## apollo4244 (23. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich jetzt auch G-Sync? Wenn ja, dann musst du das normale VSync abstellen





MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp GSync. Also Vsync prinzipiell deaktivieren???





Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, sonst arbeitet GSync gar nicht. Beides gleichzeitig anzumachen wäre ja doppelt gemoppelt: Vsync "synct" das Bild auf den vorhandenen Hz-Wert des Monitors, zB bei 144Hz schafft die Grafikkarte zB 80 FPS, dann wird auf 77 FPS "gebremst", weil 2x 77Hz = 144 sind. Und erst dann käme GSync, würde aber nix mehr ändern können, außer den Hz-Wert auf 77 zu setzen. GSSync aber würde bei 80 FPS den Monitor auf 80 Hz. Dh. V-sync passt die FPS an den Monitor an, das sind dann im Zweifel immer am Ende WENIGER FPS. GSync aber passt den Monitor an die vorhandenen FPS an.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab mal in den Treibereinstellungen nachgesehen. Da steht unter Monitortechnologie Gsync. Aber bei Vertikale Synchronisation ein. Oder muß ich das "ein" ändern ?



Wenn G-Sync aktiviert wird, wird auch automatisch V-Sync auf EIN geschaltet. Wenn ihr V-Sync wieder manuell auf etwas anderes stellt, funktioniert G-Sync nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2016)

Ah thx. Wie gesagt ist mein erster GSync-Monitor.


----------



## AC3 (23. Juli 2016)

am geilsten finde ich die 480 in doom inkl. vulkan.
die haut um die 110 frames in super-dupa-ultra raus. 
eine 1080 kommt auf um die 200 frames in super-dupa-ultra.
eine 1070 schafft in 4k immerhin noch um die 50 fps.

in high oder medium müsste man doom auf allen 3 karten in 4k spielen können.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, sonst arbeitet GSync gar nicht. Beides gleichzeitig anzumachen wäre ja doppelt gemoppelt: Vsync "synct" das Bild auf den vorhandenen Hz-Wert des Monitors, zB bei 144Hz schafft die Grafikkarte zB 80 FPS, dann wird auf 77 FPS "gebremst", weil 2x 77Hz = 144 sind. Und erst dann käme GSync, würde aber nix mehr ändern können, außer den Hz-Wert auf 77 zu setzen. GSSync aber würde bei 80 FPS den Monitor auf 80 Hz. Dh. V-sync passt die FPS an den Monitor an, das sind dann im Zweifel immer am Ende WENIGER FPS. GSync aber passt den Monitor an die vorhandenen FPS an.



Inzwischen ist es so, dass Vsync im Nvidia Control Panel aktiviert bleiben soll - nur im Spiel selbst muss es deaktiviert sein. Habe ich letztens ausgetestet und kann ich bestätigen, wenn ich Vsync im Treiber deaktiviere, habe ich wieder schönes Tearing.  (Quelle)


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2016)

Im Treiber steht aber bei mir Monitortechnologie GSync und ebenfalls in den Treibereinstellungen bei VSync trotzdem ein. Ist das korrekt ?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Im Treiber steht aber bei mir Monitortechnologie GSync und ebenfalls in den Treibereinstellungen bei VSync trotzdem ein. Ist das korrekt ?



Vsync im Treiber ein, Vsync im Spiel aus - dann läuft Gsync wie es soll, ja.

Hat dein Monitor eine Gsync-Anzeige? Bei meinem leuchtet beispielsweise das Lämpchen rot, wenn Gsync eingeschaltet ist, sonst gelb. Und im Menü steht auch Auflösung + Gsync.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2016)

Bei mir zeigt es momentan nichts diesbezüglich explizit an. Hab nur die blaue "on" Lampe die leuchtet. Und in Spielen zeigt es bei mir auch nichts mit Gsync an..... Und ja es läuft a) über Displayport und ich habe b) eine Nvidiakarte verbaut.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2016)

Hlinus schrieb:


> Na dann viel spaß damit


Habe ich, meine R9 380 schafft bei 99 Prozent aller Spiele locker 60FPS und mehr bei Full HD. Nur bei sehr anspruchsvollen ganz neuen Spielen fällt die FPS bis auf minimal 40 runter. Dann mache ich Ambient Occlusion aus, stelle ein etwas einfacheres Kantenglättungsverfahren ein und habe da auch schnell die 60 FPS wieder. 
Wobei ich je nach Titel durchaus auch problemlos mit 30 - 50 FPS leben könnte, so sehr stört mich das nicht. 

Natürlich soll jeder selbst entscheiden, wieviel Geld er ausgibt und ihm sein Spielehobby wert ist. Ich bin da ein wenig geizig und versuche immer das Optimum aus Preis und Leistung rauszuholen. Und für mich ist halt der Mehrwert bei höherer Auflösung oder noch mehr FPS zu gering, um nur dafür viel Geld extra zu zahlen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt es momentan nichts diesbezüglich explizit an. Hab nur die blaue "on" Lampe die leuchtet. Und in Spielen zeigt es bei mir auch nichts mit Gsync an..... Und ja es läuft a) über Displayport und ich habe b) eine Nvidiakarte verbaut.



Fühlt es sich flüssig an, auch bei niedrigeren FPS im Vergleich zu vorher und siehst du kein Tearing? Dann läuft G-Sync. 

In Spielen selbst wird dir davon auch nichts angezeigt, anders als VSync. In den Optionen wirst du also nichts finden. Wenn im Treiber aber "Monitortechnologie GSync" steht und du wie gesagt kein Tearing hast, läufts. Falls dein Monitor eine Funktion hat, dir das zu kommunizieren, musst du halt mal ins Handbuch schauen, hat vielleicht nicht jeder.


----------



## apollo4244 (24. Juli 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Vsync im Treiber ein, Vsync im Spiel aus - dann läuft Gsync wie es soll, ja.
> 
> Hat dein Monitor eine Gsync-Anzeige? Bei meinem leuchtet beispielsweise das Lämpchen rot, wenn Gsync eingeschaltet ist, sonst gelb. Und im Menü steht auch Auflösung + Gsync.



Wenn *V-Sync im Treiber *auf EIN oder AUS steht, hat die Einstellung von *V-Sync im Spiel keine Auswirkung*, sondern wird von Treiber überschrieben. Einfachst gesagt,  *für G-Sync MUSS V-Sync aktiviert sein*, da ein Sync ausgegeben werden muss, also V-Sync Grundsätzlich auch im Spiel aktivieren (auch wenn diese Einstellung vom Treiber sowieso überschrieben wird).

Bei den meisten G-Sync-Monitoren, kann man im OSD (On Screen Display) den Status von G-Sync überprüfen oder anzeigen lassen. Das ist die sicherste Methode zum Überprüfen ob G-Sync auch wirklich läuft.


----------



## Sanador (2. August 2016)

Doch nur 1300 Euro, dann ist das gute Stück fast schon ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. August 2016)

Cooles Teil, und gar nicht teuer. Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt gerade fragen, ob ich das Ding in meine PS4 einbauen kann, jetzt, da die Garantie abgelaufen ist, aber hier habe ich gelesen, daß die PS4 sowieso schon schneller ist als die Titan X: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/691087-playstation-4/71368174 .

Wie gut, daß es das Internet gibt.


----------



## transwarp2010 (3. August 2016)

Der Schreiberling des Artikels hat schon beim Titel mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Bedauerlich ...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. August 2016)

Schwach, wenn ihre Marketingabteilung etwas drauf hätte, würde das Ding mit *1337*€ UVP beworben.


----------

